# what cheese?



## countrygirl (Nov 20, 2010)

i am putting together a gift basket for christmas which will have some of my (kit) beaujolais in it. it has a "wild game" theme. any suggestions for cheeses to put in the basket?


----------



## KSmith3011 (Nov 20, 2010)

A nice Amish Horseradish cheese,, ,yum.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 20, 2010)

KSmith3011 said:


> A nice Amish Horseradish cheese,, ,yum.



Dang I love that stuff. One of the wineries around here sells that.


----------



## Sirs (Nov 20, 2010)

muenster now thats yummy or a good swiss love a good stout swiss with rye bread


----------



## Wade E (Nov 21, 2010)

I love a nice Asiago.


----------



## NSwiner (Nov 21, 2010)

If you scroll down below you will see when I asked about cheeses and Tom gave me a really good link to go to .


----------



## countrygirl (Nov 21, 2010)

thanks for the suggestions and the link!!! i will let u know what i go with


----------



## Wade E (Nov 21, 2010)

NSWiner, I always forget about the "Similiar Threads" option down there! Thanks for the reminder.


----------

